# Holy crap...



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

So weather or not it turns out to somthing or not, the girl I have been infatuated with at work gave me her number today. After some heavy flirting and me being a little bit more open. She gave it to me, I thought she was just joking around. I work in a factory and on the gearcase she wrote it with a greese pencil. (She had been writing all kinds of flirty messages to me on it) So it moved down the line to my station I threw my gloves off and wrote it down on my hand. My pen was kinda broke and I almost made myself bleed trying to write it down. I put my glove on and kept looking at her, she kept looking back and smiling. So after work (that was my last station) I took my glove off to transfer it to a piece of paper, much to my dismay it had worn off stupid sweaty hands, I kept having panic flights when she looked at me. I thought I was done, then I hear a voice from across the factory "Hey" it was her...she said "Did you get my number or do I need to give it to you again." I replied with "Are you serious? Like if I call you tomorow you wont think im a goofball will you" She said "No, Id actually prefer it" As she was handing me the paper, she recoiled and said "Do you promise your going to call me" I of course said I promise. I really didnt believe it, I, for the past 2 weeks spent each day throwing a tanturm in my car after I got off wondering how I can ask her. She is a really beautiful girl and attracts alot of attention to herself, I thought at first she was out of my league. Maybe I dont know where the leauge boundries are and it makes me wonder how many other peopl on this site have the same problem? I had this feeling that all along she wanted me to ask her to do somthing but I was to scared. So my best friend is having a party tomorow, and im going to ask her to come. Typical rules say you wait a few days but screw that. We got our shifts jumbled around and I dont know when I'll get to see her next. I will take my camara and post some pictures, pictures of the happiest man on the planet.

...hopefully. :b


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Congrats man. You will do fine and you know it. I totally envy you, plain and simple.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds awesome. Way to go B-Dog! :boogie 

BTW, I've always been fascinated by that animation you got. I just have to watch it everytime I see it...


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Holy crap! :banana


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah!!! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, B-Dog :boogie :boogie :boogie!

I have a milestone, too!

*************
* 8,000 posts! *
*************
I get three boogies, too :boogie :boogie :boogie!
I hope I will be able to start dating sometime, too. Hopefully this year :lol!


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Way to go, B-Dog :boogie :boogie :boogie!
> 
> I have a milestone, too!
> 
> ...


You and your boogies...you sure love them.. :spam :lol


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Way to go, B-Dog :boogie :boogie :boogie!
> 
> I have a milestone, too!
> 
> ...


You and your boogies...you sure love them.. :hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made that my trademark - boogies are GREAT! It has to come in threes! 

I don't spam - I encourage! :lol


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

so uhh, what happened with this situation anyways b-dog?


----------



## Davy Jones (Nov 9, 2003)

apparently, he had the "best night ever"

http://www.myspace.com/bmohnoez


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Davy Jones said:


> apparently, he had the "best night ever"
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bmohnoez


oh, thats cool, i wish he would reply with the story though, i have been waiting scince Sat Jan 28, 2006 1:13 am for %&^$ sakes :cig


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

Come now, a gentleman never tells. :lol


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

...but im not a gentleman.

Well I am but the story is so awesome, I cant keep it to myself.

We had a night, I mustered up the courage to call her and asked her if she wanted to come hang out with my friends and I. She did, we played some beer pong, did some shots things got crazy. Ill keep it PG here but I have some claw marks on my back that are still healing :b Now that would sound like we are both easy. Not the case, I talked to her for hours that night about lots of stuff popping innuendos here and there after we sobered up we went ahead and did our thing. For once, I didnt pass up the chance with someone I really liked, granted I had only just gotten to know her but I have been talking to her at work for quite some time, all I could do was think about her. When she told me she felt the same way about me my anxiety went away. I didnt feel scared, intimidated out of place or any irrational thought. After that things got sketchy, she kept telling me what a good time she had how much she liked my friends and the me I was that night. I went into a shell until I just got off the phone with her about 10min ago. Instead of, like our conversation on the phone earlier, random awkward silences...I took control I stopped being so inhibited and shy, reclusive and introverted. I stopped listening, and analzing every word. My eyes opened wide and I saw the big picture, took a snapshot and now it hangs on my proverbial wall. I started talking, strongly, not timidly. She said she has problems and I asked her what they were and she said she didnt think she was pretty. I told her she wasn't either. I told her she was effing goregeous. She went into detail about how she always feels used. "Im a pretty face and a hole between my legs" Thats because nobody ever takes the chance to get to know her, by golly she is such a strong person. Not only is she gorgeous, but she is smart. So compassionate...understanding and mature. Ive gotten real lucky with my past girlfriend it ended due to circumstance. This one, im going to hold on to. Screw circumstance...ill make it work for as long as I can. She made me feel so good about myself, it took virtually no effort on my part. Just a will, not to screw this one up.

Anyway, ill post somthing later. I have some salty ex-gf's on myspace and I dont want to post it there. SAS boards get the exclusive! Speaking of myspace all you guys need to add me. I have 2 sa adds. Abriee and Henry. Thats sad news sauce! Or just post links and ill add you.

So glad to be able to sleep again.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*hey*

hey thats cool, you sobered up and went at it, i don't thnk i could do that. Usually when i drink there no turing back untill i get up the next morning.(and i mean the shots and case of beer night, but i guess i wouldn't do that if i was with a girl i invited cause i know id do somthing stupid)

I only replied once but i liked reading your posts about this.


----------



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

this is the greatest story i have ever heard. **** yeah!!!


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

See the thing is we were drunk and we started to go for it but I stopped and said no. Then we started talking for hours. Then about stone sober we crawled into bed together and I felt comfortable enough to go through with it. She even started it, thats when I said to hell with letting another beautiful girl that really likes you walk away. I wasnt missing another oppertunity.



japanfour said:


> This is just like the big bang, I'm painting myself the color of you.
> If you need a reason, I just want to party.
> I'm rolling on, I'm rolling on.
> 
> ~ Katamari Damaci


Katamari *$%&"# yea!


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

Its dark and kinda blurry, I just got a new camaraphone and we were playing with it. Thats us though!










PS its a really nice camara phone when you have good light. Motorola V3c. Aka the Razr.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

you guys look awsome, and other then the light thats better quality then i would have expected from a camera phone.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Way to go dude! Cute lady


----------

